# My trucks



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Here a couple pics i got plowing a few storms back.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

you own the big truck too?
and are those fisher municipal plows on there?
nice looking trucks.. think you guys will be out tonight?


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I like your Fords!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

those are some sweet pictures...

keep em coming


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Is that a Mack in the backround?


----------



## TurfSolutionsMN (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice trucks!!


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Hamelfire;755887 said:


> Is that a Mack in the backround?


Yes R Model 10whlr.Not mine though, just a gut in my gang.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

nice pics man, any more pics of that chassis cab welding rig?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice fords


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

the second truck.. (middle one) that looks like your mobile gig for welding.. what do you have on it? ive been thinking about going out on my own.. and plowing on the side fulltime..


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

ADMSWELDING;755929 said:


> Yes R Model 10whlr.Not mine though, just a gut in my gang.


not to bust your chops but are u sure it's a R model? in the picture it looks like the cab is set off to the side not in the center. By the way nice trucks.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Cat Man 77;756416 said:


> not to bust your chops but are u sure it's a R model? in the picture it looks like the cab is set off to the side not in the center. By the way nice trucks.


You mean like a Mack DM.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

Cat Man 77;756416 said:


> not to bust your chops but are u sure it's a R model? in the picture it looks like the cab is set off to the side not in the center. By the way nice trucks.


You are right.That would make that a Dm i think.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*equipment on board*



LawnProLandscapes;756033 said:


> nice pics man, any more pics of that chassis cab welding rig?


heres one of the p-side.On board i have IR Air compressor 30 gal.kohler gas engine/2- Miller welders 1 Big Blue-402D,1-Trailblazer-300D,way to many tools too list if you need it i most likely have it in that truck.


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

402? some power there! you know anyone buying up those airpaks? i heard they are gona run in the 10K range! that truck alomost looks like an old flatbed/rollback.. witch would prolly make for a kicka$$ mobile rig


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

ADMSWELDING;756477 said:


> You are right.That would make that a Dm i think.


yea it could be a DM or even a U model i think. one question did it have bulldog emblems on the door?


----------



## Craaaig (Dec 10, 2008)

i'm gonna guess it's a U model


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

That looks like superior sealcoat's truck and if it is it's a '70 or '72 i think dm and it has the 237 in it with a 2 stick tranni 5 with overdrive fun truck to drive.It had a dump body then crack sealer body now a sander.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

cat320;757560 said:


> That looks like superior sealcoat's truck and if it is it's a '70 or '72 i think dm and it has the 237 in it with a 2 stick tranni 5 with overdrive fun truck to drive.It had a dump body then crack sealer body now a sander.


it is you guessed it.xysport


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Nice rigs. That road looks like the fells way or an old DCR road? Are you out of Apace pass?


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

dlnimsy;757709 said:


> Nice rigs. That road looks like the fells way or an old DCR road? Are you out of Apace pass?


Mystic Valley parkway,DCR rd.Yes i,m out the apache pit.You seen my trucks around there?


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

NIce looking rigs:salute:


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

TLB;758064 said:


> NIce looking rigs:salute:


Thanks, i try my best to keep them up.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Seen your truck around town. I used to do some driving for Coviello paving when they were in business.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

dlnimsy;758278 said:


> Seen your truck around town. I used to do some driving for Coviello paving when they were in business.


My dads Auto Repair shop was at Coviello,s back in the 80,s i know roger,gordy even knew rogers dad when Chris was alive good people.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Gordon is a good friend of mine, lives down the street from me. Still do some business with the parts store there. It was a good place to pick up some side money,they did quality work.


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

dlnimsy;758348 said:


> Gordon is a good friend of mine, lives down the street from me. Still do some business with the parts store there. It was a good place to pick up some side money,they did quality work.


Tell gordon to call me if you can i lost his number he will remember me.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

dlnimsy;758278 said:


> Seen your truck around town. I used to do some driving for Coviello paving when they were in business.


so you probably drove that dm in the pic that used to be coviellos truck

gorden is a good guy he did some repair work on my old 580c.


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

cat320;757560 said:


> That looks like superior sealcoat's truck and if it is it's a '70 or '72 i think dm and it has the 237 in it with a 2 stick tranni 5 with overdrive fun truck to drive.It had a dump body then crack sealer body now a sander.


very nice old truck. do you like the 5+2 Transmission? how do you shift one of those trucks? is it a hi-lo rear and a standard 5 speed? 
thanks for the info


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

that one was a regular 5 speed then the second stick would shift it into over drive.i found rpm shifting was the easiest it is a little tricky when you fisrt do the overdive shift ,becuase if i remember right you take the main stick out of gear and then have to shift the second in then vice versa when down shifting but don't catch it in gear you have to pul over and start from scratch.


----------



## Cat Man 77 (Jan 31, 2009)

cat320;758423 said:


> that one was a regular 5 speed then the second stick would shift it into over drive.i found rpm shifting was the easiest it is a little tricky when you fisrt do the overdive shift ,becuase if i remember right you take the main stick out of gear and then have to shift the second in then vice versa when down shifting but don't catch it in gear you have to pul over and start from scratch.


ok so it's not a 5 speed trans and a 2 speed rear then. what year is it again?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I think it is a '70 or '72


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

sweet trucks....in the picture of the P-side of the flatbed what size underbody tool-box do you have mounted under there, and what kind is it, and where idd you get it..thanks


----------



## ADMSWELDING (Dec 26, 2005)

*P-side box*



PORTER 05;758843 said:


> sweet trucks....in the picture of the P-side of the flatbed what size underbody tool-box do you have mounted under there, and what kind is it, and where idd you get it..thanks


iS A 18"X18"X36"Dee Zee brand bought drom AW
Direct.D-side is same but 48" wide top boxes are big24"x24"x72"Better Built brand bought from northern but they don,t have them any more.Hope this helps ya out.


----------

